

Understanding The Backbone Mindset - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/2014/07/09/understanding-the-backbone-mindset-a-review-of-building-backbone-plugins-by-derick-bailey/

======
hyperliner
Is there a good resource that discusses the goals and pros-cons of the most
stable or popular web frameworks? For both client and server side?

------
dgellow
Thanks for your review. I have just bought it.

------
ChrisAntaki
Being able to follow Derick's thought process as he extends Backbone is
enlightening.

------
firefoxNX11
Is there any comparison between marionette and thorax in the book?

~~~
ben336
There is not. As explained in the review, this is a book about the challenges
that inspired the author to write Marionette and some meditations on dealing
with them. It's not specifically about Marionette.

So it gives a lot of insight into the framework for marionette users, but it
also has plenty of relevant stuff for anyone who uses Backbone, because you
still have to solve the same problems (excessive boilerplate, managing child
Views, communication between Views)

------
filipmares
Just bought it!

